# Insoles (again) is it just hype?



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

So looking at the insoles from my burton photon wide boots compared with my aftermarket superfeet green insoles I'm not convinced that the superfeet seem all that better. 

Looking at them both side by side the superfeet seem to have more arch support but it's not like the burton ones are all that bad either. The superfeet also just appear to be made of plastic with a softer top, not all that impressive for 40-50 bucks. 

So what am I missing here and is it just a bit of good PR to sell us enthusiasts more stuff?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Put the footbed flat on a table. Take your index finger and push into the instep. Watch it collapse on your Burtons and then see how rigid it is on the Superfeet. Now tell me how that Burton is supporting your arch if your finger can collapse it.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Put the footbed flat on a table. Take your index finger and push into the instep. Watch it collapse on your Burtons and then see how rigid it is on the Superfeet. Now tell me how that Burton is supporting your arch if your finger can collapse it.


Hey Avran thanks for the reply. I actually did this and the burtons aren't terrible. The SF are better but only where the plastic is but yeah I take your point the burtons are not going to do much. Are SF any good or are there better? Sidas? Remind? Do they have a lifespan to them? I've ridden them about 120 days, is it time to replace?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Remind Cush are great if you want solid support. Superfeet are good too but I've had better luck with remind for snowboarding.

I like the remind so much I also put them in my sneakers I wear every day and they're going strong after a year and a half. They're only compressed where my toes are.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I've been wearing shred soles and like them.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks both, I'll look into those. Got a voucher for a store so this could be just the thing!


----------



## GnarlsDingus (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry to necro this thread, but I was doing some research. 

I tear through skate shoes like crazy, so I end up with left over vans insoles that came with the shoes. I’m already comfortable with them and they’re molded to my foot. They are very thick which sucks up volume. If you have athletic shoes that you’ve worn out the soles on but not the insole, you might want to see how they feel in your boots. Some of the vans insoles that come in skate shoes are super nice.


----------

